# Pearl jetted tubs



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I recently opened up a new acct. with a new wholesaler. They offer the Pearl line of jetted tubs. Have any of you worked with these tubs, and what do you think.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a low end whirlpool tub similar in quality to Lasco or National Fiberglas.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Its not low end unless they have sold out and use the name. Original market gimic was the true whirlppol action, 2 jets only and a better pump. The acrylic is acrylic..just as good as a corvette in Chicago traffic. The lady who started it did ok. Any way all whirlpools are low end if they dont have a copper harnass..right( just teasing)...they are as good as jacuzzi builders end IMO.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Lead, I sold Pearl Whirlpools when I worked for LCR-M (Moore Supply) in Tyler, TX. There are (or were) two catagories... a contractors series and an elite series. Pearls are designed so that the jets do not hit the person directly. It was said to me that the itchy feeling you get when the jets hit you directly in a regular whirlpool, is dramatic blood flow difference (I believe a loss). The Pearl was designed off the design of tubs used by elderly in nursing homes. The jets are designed to swirl the water around you not hit you directly. This stimulates the blood flow in extreme diabetics and other illnesses that effect the blood flow. 
The contractors series is very basic, two/three "swirl" jets that make this said 'swirling' motion in the water. It can (or could) be ordered with or without tile flange, with or without skirt, etc. It is your lower prices, basic tub available also without jets. On there elite end they get a little pricier but offer quite a few options such as built in tub spouts, lights, etc. They used to have flyers available for both types. The molds are made acrylic originally, then a fiberglass backing, and the on to a foam insulation. The jets are simply to work on and also are self cleaning. This is what I was taught of them and experienced with them- but that was back in 2003-2005?? If you contact Pearl I am sure they will be more than welcome to send you some info pamplets.

http://www.pearlbaths.com/


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Christina said:


> Lead, I sold Pearl Whirlpools when I worked for LCR-M (Moore Supply) in Tyler, TX. There are (or were) two catagories... a contractors series and an elite series. Pearls are designed so that the jets do not hit the person directly. It was said to me that the itchy feeling you get when the jets hit you directly in a regular whirlpool, is dramatic blood flow difference (I believe a loss). The Pearl was designed off the design of tubs used by elderly in nursing homes. The jets are designed to swirl the water around you not hit you directly. This stimulates the blood flow in extreme diabetics and other illnesses that effect the blood flow.
> The contractors series is very basic, two/three "swirl" jets that make this said 'swirling' motion in the water. It can (or could) be ordered with or without tile flange, with or without skirt, etc. It is your lower prices, basic tub available also without jets. On there elite end they get a little pricier but offer quite a few options such as built in tub spouts, lights, etc. They used to have flyers available for both types. The molds are made acrylic originally, then a fiberglass backing, and the on to a foam insulation. The jets are simply to work on and also are self cleaning. This is what I was taught of them and experienced with them- but that was back in 2003-2005?? If you contact Pearl I am sure they will be more than welcome to send you some info pamplets.
> 
> http://www.pearlbaths.com/


 This wholesaler was great with the catalogs, brochures, and paper work. Actually I was impressed with all the info givin to me. I started an acct. with them because thay are the only ones carrying Toto. And they have alot of other good product. I'm basically looking for a reliable fiberglass jetted tub that has options rangeing from 1000.00 to 5000.00. i want to cover my whole client base with one manufacturer. I'm having a hell of a time finding one brand i like. I jWust am on the fence about several things, and I'm limited by location. I just like to have a firm answer for customers when they ask about what I like, and jetted tubs are one of them. Do you have any personal customer feedback on pearls?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been installing them for the past 20 years. I recommend them to my all my customers that have jetted tubs in the master. I believe Pearl is now owned by MAAX but the quality is still there. They are true therapeutic message whirlpool tubs. I have even had a few customers in the past have them paid for by their medical insurance..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

a little off topic but this one house we're working on now, they're buying an all granite tub. We have no info on it yet like if it's jetted or not. But the damn thing weighs 1800 pounds, empty


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

house plumber said:


> a little off topic but this one house we're working on now, they're buying an all granite tub. We have no info on it yet like if it's jetted or not. But the damn thing weighs 1800 pounds, empty


 wooooo mama, good luck, God bless Make sure you eat your Wheaties that day.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> wooooo mama, good luck, God bless Make sure you eat your Wheaties that day.


After my wrist popping and I lost my grip and dropped a gerberit wall hung water closet today, I don't think the boss will let me touch it. :furious:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> After my wrist popping and I lost my grip and dropped a gerberit wall hung water closet today, I don't think the boss will let me touch it. :furious:


Ouch!!!

But as the saying go s*** happens


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> But as the saying go s*** happens


Yeah right. Would you say that if I was your employee? :laughing: I know you put one in, how much is the bowl itself?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> After my wrist popping and I lost my grip and dropped a gerberit wall hung water closet today, I don't think the boss will let me touch it. :furious:


so did it break ?

this the house on the clw. beach ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> so did it break ?
> 
> this the house on the clw. beach ?


Yes and yes. It went from a one piece to a 15 piece.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Yes and yes. It went from a one piece to a 15 piece.


oh sh_t, boss man is gonna be un-happy


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> oh sh_t, boss man is gonna be un-happy


I could blame it on my helper.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I could blame it on my helper.


which was who ?

i thought you went on your own today, as usual when you really need a helper har har


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> which was who ?
> 
> i thought you went on your own today, as usual when you really need a helper har har


Yeah, me have a helper. What in the world for? I'm only trimming a seven bath house by myself and should have been done in 2 days.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea, I would not be to happy. You could always put it back in the box and say it came to you that way

BTW, see what happens when you try and rush the job


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

LEAD INGOT, sorry about the derail but to get back to Pearl these are the models I've installed over the years

Cameo, Twin Corner, Dante, Andorra, Adagio, Ballade, Navarre, Sonnet

CSP6, CSP5, CS32, CS42

The only call back I had was due to a power issue which was the electricians problem.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Yea, I would not be to happy. You could always put it back in the box and say it came to you that way
> 
> BTW, see what happens when you try and rush the job


sorry, not rushing. i have r.a.


----------

